# Who Likes Torano Cigars?



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Post number twenty two in this thread will receive a Torano-specific Squid Bomblet®... Anybody posting more than four times will be eliminated and their posts will not count towards the total. Also my posts will not count towards the total except for this first post. And no this isn't a "Math-Related Contest"!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Torano makes excellent cigars.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll just roll this thing along


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

and so it begins.. awesome contest!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

one...two


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

I like the virtuosso. Hoped I spelled that right.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

post # twenty two?


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Cross my Fingers...Darn


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

Torano Silver Exodus 1959 are just awesome! 
Sadley they are harder to find at the local B&M's


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Great contest Squid!!

1


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

elmomac said:


> Great contest Squid!!
> 
> 1


I disagree, I think it's awesome!!!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

not in it just want to keep it rolling......


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Have only had a couple. Pretty good.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

22-I love torano


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

keep rollin, rollin, rollin


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

and rollin


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

smokinj said:


> 22-I love torano


dont we all


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

make it count


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

All Toranos rock, especially the Virtuso series.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

rollin to #22


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

to the top


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

game on


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

one more try


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Catch 22?


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Newfie said:


> All Toranos rock, especially the Virtuso series.


Missed by one


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

smokinj!!!!!


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

congratulations to the winner!


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

smokinj said:


> rollin to #22


Congrats Dude.

And Fishy One, hats off to you for an awesome gesture and some real "Post Whore" training!!!!:roflmao:.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

that was fun


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Torano doesn't do it for me, but what the heck - let er roll!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Did I win?:biggrin:


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I think deuce gets it , squid said his post doesn't count so it would be post 23 to make 22 post.


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

damnit, i never post quick enough. 

congrats smokinj


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> Also my posts will not count towards the total except for this first post.


I think its smokin's


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

Mtmouse said:


> I think deuce gets it , squid said his post doesn't count so it would be post 23 to make 22 post.


"Also my posts will not count towards the total *except for this first post*"

*edit* what deuce said!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh and btw this makes 500 posts for me

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm a little late but I like them


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Deuce winsCongrats


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Smokinj is the winner... My first post counted and nobody posted more than four times, so the post numbered 22 wins! Not really a contest, but I wanted some way to determine who gets this little Squid Bomblet®... <G>

Going out Thursday morning... Watch yer fingers opening the package!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

CTDavis said:


> "Also my posts will not count towards the total *except for this first post*"
> 
> *edit* what deuce said!


My bad.......I have to read the whole sentence.:brick:


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

deuce said:


> Oh and btw this makes 500 posts for me
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


and for that you get second..........:redface:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Squid


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> My bad.......I have to read the whole sentence.:brick:


I guess I should have written a "Canadian Version, Eh" for you... HAW! <G>


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

Damn, i go away from the forum for a few hours, and miss the entire thing! I've been meaning to try out Toranos, since Ive heard really good things about them, just have yet to pick one up. Ill add it to my list haha


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I guess I should have written a "Canadian Version, Eh" for you... HAW! <G>


Keep it up old man, and I'm going to kick your walker out from underneath you.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I love me some Toranos!! Great contest, squiddly-diddly


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

OH SMACKTALK!!!

Out of curiosity why #22?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

CPJim said:


> OH SMACKTALK!!!
> 
> Out of curiosity why #22?


Not a clue... It was a small enough number that I wouldn't have to trifle with one 'o them thar calculatin' gadgets, yet large enough to deter Tobacmon and mrgatorman from entering the contest... HAW! <G>


----------

